# Niente copia incolla e niente link da altri siti



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

Ragazzi, vi chiedo una mano in merito alla creazione di nuove discussioni (in tutte le aree) e all'inserimento dei messaggi. Vi riporto, di seguito, una mini guida. Una sorta di vademecum del buon forumista. Vi prego di rispettarla al fine di semplificare il lavoro (difficile) di chi gestisce questa community 

1) Inserire SEMPRE dei titoli attinenti alla discussione. Il titolo deve essere una sintesi della medesima discussione. Deve contenere i concetti rilevanti. Un titolo come "secondo me", ad esempio, non serve a nulla e non dà l'idea di cosa si parli. NON riportare le fonti delle notizie (ad esempio, Sky, Gazzetta e co) nei titoli.

2) Nessun link ad altri siti. Non siamo un forum di spammer e non ci interessa pubblicizzare altri siti. Meglio scrivere due righe di proprio pugno contenenti i concetti fondamentali di ciò che si vuole comunicare

3) No a copiaincolla da altri siti. Se si vuole riportare una notizia letta su altri siti, bisogna scriverla a parole proprie. Ripetiamo: NO COPIANCOLLA.

4) Quando si posta un video da youtube, sopra al video scrivere sempre di che cosa si tratta. Se posto un video dei gol di Ibra, sopra al video scrivo I gol di Zlatan Ibrahimovic contro tizio o caio

5) Quando si riporta una notizia, nel primo post deve esserci SOLO la notizia. I commenti devono essere scritti nei post successivi.

Rispettando queste poche regole, ci date una grossissima mano

Grazie!


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2012)

Ok Admin.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2012)

se prendo una notizia da un sito devo sempre riportare la fonte giusto?


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

Si, sempre la fonte. Ma, come scritto, evitiamo troppi link o troppi copia incolla da altri siti


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Novembre 2012)

Ma come si fa a riportare le notizie allora?  alla fine tante discussioni son sulle notizie lette in giro


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

Basta riportare i concetti principali di una notizie! Scrivere un paio di righe. Un pò come ha fatto [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] qui http://www.milanworld.net/cinesi-vogliono-quote-del-milan-incontro-il-4-dicembre-vt2168.html


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Novembre 2012)

non avevo visto questo topic cmq va bene


----------



## Jino (18 Novembre 2012)

Tutto giusto, concordo


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2012)

Ragazzi riuppo. Da questo momento in poi tutti contenuti copiaincollati verranno cancellati.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Novembre 2012)

Inizialmente mi era sfuggita, provvederò


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2012)

Grazie!


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2012)

Up


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Dicembre 2012)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], mi sono permesso di mettere la discussione in rilievo.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ottimo Davide


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2012)

Up


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Dicembre 2012)

per riportare delle dichiarazioni si può fare copiaincolla del virgolettato o va riportato anche in questo caso il concetto?


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi, riuppo questo topic perchè forse a qualcun non è chiaro o non lo ha letto

1) Niente copiancolla da altri siti 

2) Niente link che rimandano ad altri siti

3) I titoli dei topic devono contenere un riassunto del contenuto del topic

Grazie


----------



## prebozzio (5 Gennaio 2013)

Non so se riesco a spiegarmi bene, ma ci provo.

Ricordo che in altri forum che ho frequentato negli spazi dove inserire il messaggio, il titolo del topic in caso di nuova apertura etc. c'erano delle istruzioni su cosa scrivere (es: nello spazio per il messaggio "ricordati di non offendere altri utenti e rimanere on topic") che venivano automaticamente cancellate digitando la prima lettera. 
Potrebbe essere una buona soluzione, basterebbe mettere nello spazio del primo messaggio del nuovo topic "Ricordati: niente link ad altri siti né copia-incolla di contenuti". E lo stesso nel titolo del topic (o, se non si può, mettendo istruzioni sulla titolatura nello spazio del messaggio)


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

Riuppo per la centesima volta


----------



## Livestrong (6 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non so se riesco a spiegarmi bene, ma ci provo.
> 
> Ricordo che in altri forum che ho frequentato negli spazi dove inserire il messaggio, il titolo del topic in caso di nuova apertura etc. c'erano delle istruzioni su cosa scrivere (es: nello spazio per il messaggio "ricordati di non offendere altri utenti e rimanere on topic") che venivano automaticamente cancellate digitando la prima lettera.
> Potrebbe essere una buona soluzione, basterebbe mettere nello spazio del primo messaggio del nuovo topic "Ricordati: niente link ad altri siti né copia-incolla di contenuti". E lo stesso nel titolo del topic (o, se non si può, mettendo istruzioni sulla titolatura nello spazio del messaggio)


È una buona idea, nei prossimi giorni me ne occupo


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

Riuppo per la 1171838842842828989248 volta.

Ovviamente, tutti i messaggi contenenti link e copia incolla di testi altrui (che sono un reato) verranno cancellati


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Marzo 2013)

Ragà per favore...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Agosto 2013)

UP

Dai ragà ma leggete. Sono passati 9 MESI, quasi un anno ed ancora vedo copia ed incolla e link esterni...


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Febbraio 2014)

Up.


----------



## Nicco (28 Novembre 2014)

Scusate 
Mea culpa.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, vi chiedo una mano in merito alla creazione di nuove discussioni (in tutte le aree) e all'inserimento dei messaggi. Vi riporto, di seguito, una mini guida. Una sorta di vademecum del buon forumista. Vi prego di rispettarla al fine di semplificare il lavoro (difficile) di chi gestisce questa community
> 
> 1) Inserire SEMPRE dei titoli attinenti alla discussione. Il titolo deve essere una sintesi della medesima discussione. Deve contenere i concetti rilevanti. Un titolo come "secondo me", ad esempio, non serve a nulla e non dà l'idea di cosa si parli.
> 
> ...



up


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, vi chiedo una mano in merito alla creazione di nuove discussioni (in tutte le aree) e all'inserimento dei messaggi. Vi riporto, di seguito, una mini guida. Una sorta di vademecum del buon forumista. Vi prego di rispettarla al fine di semplificare il lavoro (difficile) di chi gestisce questa community
> 
> 1) Inserire SEMPRE dei titoli attinenti alla discussione. Il titolo deve essere una sintesi della medesima discussione. Deve contenere i concetti rilevanti. Un titolo come "secondo me", ad esempio, non serve a nulla e non dà l'idea di cosa si parli. NON riportare le fonti delle notizie (ad esempio, Sky, Gazzetta e co) nei titoli.
> 
> ...



Avrei intenzione di fare un post sul mini abbonamento per l'europa league.. ed avrei due domande:
devo farlo in biglietti milan?
Devo copiare ed incollare le informazioni date dal sito del milan? aaltrimenti come si fa a rielaborale?
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## JohnDoe (4 Settembre 2017)

scusa anche io l`ho fatto senza sapere questa regola.


----------



## susox (14 Novembre 2017)

Scusate non avevo letto!


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2018)

Il topic è stato aperto nel 2012, e qualcuno ancora, non ha capito. Uppo per la miliardesima volta, ed aggiungo che il ban da ora sarà di un mese.


----------



## Stylus88 (7 Gennaio 2019)

Visto che appena rischiato il ban  vorrei chiedere come è possibile integrare nei post i link ai social come Instagram / Twitter (nel merito avevo preso dei link dall'instagram di pato, quindi non si trattava di siti pubblicitari privati o altri fonti giornalistiche).
Grazie!


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2019)

Stylus88 ha scritto:


> Visto che appena rischiato il ban  vorrei chiedere come è possibile integrare nei post i link ai social come Instagram / Twitter (nel merito avevo preso dei link dall'instagram di pato, quindi non si trattava di siti pubblicitari privati o altri fonti giornalistiche).
> Grazie!



Niente link


----------



## R41D3N (27 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Niente link


appena rientrato da un MESE di ban per aver postato una notizia (copia incolla non ricordo neanche da dove). La pubblica gogna no? Mi sembra un tantino esagerato anche perché fatto in buona fede.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Luglio 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> appena rientrato da un MESE di ban per aver postato una notizia (copia incolla non ricordo neanche da dove). La pubblica gogna no? Mi sembra un tantino esagerato anche perché fatto in buona fede.



Ti sono solidale fratello, pure io sono recentemente rientrato (da una settimana più o meno) da un mese di ban per del copia incolla fatto in una discussione.


----------



## robasten (25 Agosto 2019)

ciao 
avendo rischiato un ban per un copia incolla, chiedo se è possibile riguardo ai link postare senza il prefisso http://
esempio ilsole24ore.com/etc etc
giusto per informazione e non rischiare ban
grazie


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

robasten ha scritto:


> ciao
> avendo rischiato un ban per un copia incolla, chiedo se è possibile riguardo ai link postare senza il prefisso http://
> esempio ilsole24ore.com/etc etc
> giusto per informazione e non rischiare ban
> grazie



Generalmente no.


----------



## robasten (25 Agosto 2019)

generalmente no come si può intendere?
Forse siti di quotidiani come
gazzetta, corriere o sole24ore si può,
e invece siti privati come blog o forums no?
grazie


----------



## robasten (27 Agosto 2019)

ciao,
admin o moderatori potete rispondermi?
Non vorrei fare sbagli ed essere bannato
grazie


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2019)

robasten ha scritto:


> generalmente no come si può intendere?
> Forse siti di quotidiani come
> gazzetta, corriere o sole24ore si può,
> e invece siti privati come blog o forums no?
> grazie



Non postare nessun link. Al limite, chiedi privatamente.


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2022)

*Ma santo Dio: è possibile dopo 10 anni ancora non si riesce a capire che su questo sito sono vietati copia incolla e link esterni?

E che c...*


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ma santo Dio: è possibile dopo 10 anni ancora non si riesce a capire che su questo sito sono vietati copia incolla e link esterni?
> 
> E che c...*


.


----------

